# The Excuse Game



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

You tell the person below you to do something, and they make an excuse or reason not to.

*Example: Give me that pizza! 
Then the person below me would say something like, "but I ate it."

*
Okay, let's start.

It's late, go to sleep.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I would but it's only 5:30 pm where i live.

give me a cookie!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I ate the last one.

Give me a glass of milk!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ehhh, too lazy. :b

Will you please give me a massage?


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Ehhh, too lazy. :b
> 
> Will you please give me a massage?


Hell no, nastAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!

Give me a piggy back ride?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Massages aren't nasty, I have tension in my back... 

I would be too weak to carry you.

Bake me chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I love baking, but my oven is broken!

Give me $100 :yes


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Whoops, just spent it on a full tank of gas... Gas prices these days......

Punch Bill O'reilly in the mouth.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

I would but he's too tall.

Go to dinner with me.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, I don't eat. I only drink water.

Donate one of your kidneys to me.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Choci Loni said:


> Sorry, I don't eat. I only drink water.
> 
> Donate one of your kidneys to me.


I would but I've already given all 3 of them away.

Could you pass me that pencil?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

But it's so far away! I can't reach it.

Gimme a dollar.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Dude, I'm broke. 

Eat a spoonful of honey.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't because I have a fear of spoons, and honey.

Run a few laps for me.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, no cigar....My legs aren't listening to me today..

Verbally recite the alphabet backwards.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

No hablo Ingles.


Come to my birthday party?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Naa, too much loud music.

Get a full packet of cigarettes, put every single one in your mouth, light them and smoke them.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

The store ran out of packs an hour ago.

Tell me where the nearest pizza place is at.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I would but I'm not bothered, sorry. :stu

Go to subway and pick me up a meatball sub?


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

But it's closed.

You should bring an umbrella before you go out in case it rains.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh COME ON. Do you expect me to walk ALL the way down the hall and get an umbrella? Seriously....

Go on a date with me?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry, I'm dead.

Can I have a dollar?


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

No, I ate my last dollar. 

Can you take a step to the left?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm too tired.

Clean my room for me.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i cant, everyone told me you lived in a cardboard box so im not mentally prepared. btw can you stop singing?


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry but that's how I communicate.

Give me a bath?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I"m allergic to bubbles.

Knit me a sweater?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would but the presidents coming around today so im a lil busy. ^_^ (and he'll be calling me in all my free time) sowwy.

Will u be my friend and go shopping with me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry but it's my uncle's birthday today.

Will U come with me to the prom?


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

I would but I'm not supposed to be within 500 ft of a school, or chucky cheese.

Will you go to work for me tomorrow?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Comfortably Miserable said:


> I would but I'm not supposed to be within 500 ft of a school.
> 
> Will you go to work for me tomorrow?


Nah I get paid more on benefits

Let's Lift , Brah . I'll just watch you :idea


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I would but got a bad back sorry.
Can you muck out my stable please ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam I was just on my way to do it but then I had an emergency call from the hospital saying *pretends to cry* Sorry give me a minute :cry 
(then ur all like *pats on back* dont worry about it get urself to the hospital) 
and im all like SUCKER!!!
mwahah 

could u massage my feet ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would but I am allergic to foot odour. 

Why don't you go to the pub tonight.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

That would require going outside, for one.

Why don't you join my cult?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry, I'm already apart of the "Tom Cruise is our Lord and saviour" cult.


Buy me a milkshake.


----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

Its too expensive.

Make me a sandwitch


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will make you a vegemite and tuna sandwich.

Why don't you clean your room ?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The filth discourages other people from entering my room.

Why don't you like me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awwh I never said that babe.

Fancy a cuddle ?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah. I'll pass.

Why won't you lend me $10?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll lend it u but not right now cus my wives pregnant and need to get to the hospital


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

and i live about hundreds of miles away in the mongolian desert so..........,
go and make yourself somthing to eat


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh noes forgot to ask a question sowwy ^_^ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I would make myself something to eat but I heard the queens gna invite me to buckingham palace sometime today for a nice meal  

Will u take me to the ball?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I will never forgive you for forgetting to ask a question. 

Why don't you do your homework?


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

because i need your paper to copy first 

have you seen my dignity?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes but I promised not to tell any1 where it is  

Will u try on my onesie? ^_^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I gotta go pee pee

Can I borrow yr hat


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

A robber snatched it off my head right before you asked.

Will you marry me?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah. That requires too much paperwork.

Will you come stay in my dungeon?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry I don't do 0 star accommodation. 

Fancy a ride on my big Bazooka ?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry I don't deal with stuff that small.

Do you wanna ride the wave on my boat?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I don't like boats.

Do you want to help me achieve world domination?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes aslong as u know i'll have u assassinated soon as were in power so that im supreme leader :yes ^_^

Do u wna be general of my new army once I dominate the world?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No, because I shall be the one to inherit the Earth. Alone. You dirty traitor. 

Will you draw me a picture?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No I can only draw stick figures anyway.

Will you buy me a new gaming PC?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would but i've gone blind so I cant find my credit card *pokes eyes out* lol ^_^


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, I can't seem to find anyone here that will accept my one hundred trillion dollar bill.










Will you join my rock band?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No I cant play any instruments or sing.

Will you clean my room for me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry I'm allergic to mess. 

Lets get drunk together.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Alcohol is gross, so no.

Will you help me steal an ice cream truck, drive it to the desert, and then paint it with me wearing cowboy outfits?


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

i did that last friday right after i stole a (socialy awkward)penguin from the zoo (i need the truck to keep him cool)

can i have a cookie


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I ate all of the cookies.

Will you go pick up some Chinese food for me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure...but do u rly trust me around asians? I'll steal them!! lol ^_^

Will u buy me a white pony? xD


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Most Chinese restaurants I visit are managed by Hispanics, so I need not worry about that.

And, no. I don't have enough cash.

Will you go get me a soda from the fridge?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Beware! I steal hispanics too :yes lol xD 

I would get u a soda but im scared of the fridge monster 

Will u save my life if were abouts to have a car crash?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I fear that I might die in the process. 

Why don't you open your blinds?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would but I dont have any lol xD


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

No, because




Will you hug me?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

No, it's too hot outside for hugs.

Will you make me some ramen?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I cant make ramen i dont even know how to spell it. Is it like "everybody lovez ramen" on comedy central?

Change the batteries in my tv remote for me please.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

No because you've watched enough of everybody loves Raymond.

Will you watch firefly?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would but fireyflies are scary :yes xD 

will u tickle my feet


----------

